

KlearGear must pay couple that left negative review - bane
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/06/kleargear-must-pay-306750-to-couple-that-left-negative-review/

======
jws
_“KlearGear lost in a default judgement…”_

The case probably doesn't mean much, since the defendant failed to show up.
They are French company and it is unclear if there are any assets to be
seized.

Headline aside, KlearGear does not owe the couple for posting a negative
review, they owe them for wrongfully sicking a debt collector on them for
$3500 in made up debts.

~~~
rhizome
Proximate cause.

------
fuzzywalrus
I wonder what lead KlearGear to decided it'd be a good idea to try to extort
$3500 over the negative review years later.

The original e-mail complaint doesn't exactly cast the complaint in the best
light as the customer makes an unreasonable demand and devolves to childish
insults (although it does appear they were frustrated when they unable to
reach KlearGear). The KlearGear response seems responsible given the
circumstances...

[http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/KlearGearcom/San-Antonio-
Texas...](http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/KlearGearcom/San-Antonio-
Texas-78229/KlearGearcom-Incompetent-Customer-Service-refusal-to-ship-
products-San-Antonio-Texas-421103)

Any immaturity by the customer pales to the decision send them to a claims
department.

------
cpncrunch
Really? You're going to remove all social media channels because one of your
customers complains about your pathetic customer support?

------
rhizome
KlearGear.com is registered through NetSol. First step would be to get a
ruling to transfer the domain name as an asset. Not sure what other US-based
assets they might have, but those would also be on the list.

